# Front air shocks



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey guys, I did a search on here about front air shocks for my 97 Wrangler TJ because of the sag with the plow. I found 2 shocks set Gabriel Hijacker 49216 and Monroe MA763. I can not find these #'s any where let alone that they are the correct ones for my Jeep. I even went on there web sites. Can anyone help with the #'s and confirm they will fit my Jeep?


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

There are some on Amazon and also EBay right now. Yes correct part numbers


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I will look again, could not find any in stock.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Look up the correct shocks for your application, and look for their compressed and extended lengths.

Napa or bumper to bumper will know how to cross that to the correct air shocks. I’ve done it MANY times. Best solution.


----------

